# PS4 Less Powerful Than The Nintendo WiiU?



## MakiManPR (Jun 13, 2012)

A Twitter user asked Shuhei Yoshida if the PS4 will be less powerful than the Wii U and this is what he said.

Twitter

What you guys think?


----------



## GameDragon (Jun 13, 2012)

I think this isn't worthy of news.


----------



## Midna (Jun 13, 2012)

I- wh...
Maybe you should reread your sources OP


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 13, 2012)

All the guy's basically saying is that the person asking should let his friend be delusional.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 13, 2012)

Front page news right here. 

Chances are any specs, if there are any available, won't be the final specs until at least a year/half year before the release date of the console anyways.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 13, 2012)

That tweets means nothing. Stop posting random shit. Especially shit that could spark a fanboy flame war.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 13, 2012)

This is NOT newsworthy.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't think anyone here really cares about what some guy said on twitter about some console that doesn't even exist yet


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2012)

The PS4 isn't even announced yet. They could change the console easily. Besides, Twitter is less reliable than the official Sony site.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2012)

I thought it was kind of funny...!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 13, 2012)

can i say something to increase my post count?

the point is how much? they do aim towards the fact that the ps4 will be super stronger than current consoles. i expect that but hope for cheaper prices.

maybe this can be moved to the ps3 discussion.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2012)

No real source?
I strongly doubt Sony would release a system after the WiiU and not make it stronger than the WiiU. Although who knows, since the WiiU isn't out yet and the PS4 hasn't even been announced, there is no hard evidence behind this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 13, 2012)

...his response is suggesting the exact opposite of what you state in the thread title.

Hunting for pageviews, hmm?


----------



## FIX94 (Jun 13, 2012)

Can stay open, its off-topic chat


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 13, 2012)

You have been told about this before. The WiiU troll news posts need to stop.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> And won't making the PS4 being weaker than the WiiU *be serious downgrade from the PS3?* Why would Sony do that?








Try again Catboy.


----------



## Coto (Jun 13, 2012)

If Wii U's about 1.5x PS3, I doubt they would make a 1x PS4 (equivalent to PS3), they'll do at least an 4x PS3


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 13, 2012)

Coto said:


> If Wii U's about 1.5x PS3, I doubt they would make a 1x PS4 (equivalent to PS3), they'll do at least an 4x PS3


4x is a bit of an overkill, I don't think they will. In fact, 1.5x the PS3 actually sounds about right, 2x at best. Sony never aimed for the "top specs-wise" - they simply want to release proper next-gen systems that are pleasant to program for for developers - it's always been like that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Coto said:
> 
> 
> > If Wii U's about 1.5x PS3, I doubt they would make a 1x PS4 (equivalent to PS3), they'll do at least an 4x PS3
> ...


Ehh, the rumours and leaked specs say otherwise. Sony is opting for a full generational leap this time.

And a $599 price-tag again because they want to go bankrupt.

*Edit:* And then I realized that 4x PS3 is roughly equivalent to the leaked specs (certainly isn't a slouch, though)


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> Try again Catboy.


Let me rephrase that. Considering the fact that the PS3 is a very powerful system, for Sony to allow the PS4 to be weaker than the WiiU just seems like something Sony wouldn't allow.
Although this is pure speculation since the PS4 wasn't even announced and we don't even know the specs of the WiiU. So honestly we are just talking about speculation and not real fact.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> 4x is a bit of an overkill, I don't think they will. In fact, 1.5x the PS3 actually sounds about right, 2x at best. *Sony never aimed for the "top specs-wise"* - they simply want to release proper next-gen systems that are pleasant to program for for developers - it's always been like that.


Say what? That all they been doing lately. Top specs console wise to vita top specs portable wise.

How big was the gap from ps2 -> ps3? Surely not near 4x as much.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> Ehh, the rumours and leaked specs say otherwise. Sony is opting for a full generational leap this time.
> 
> And a $599 price-tag again because they want to go bankrupt.
> 
> *Edit:* And then I realized that 4x PS3 is roughly equivalent to the leaked specs (certainly isn't a slouch, though)


Except those specs look retarded - Sony will never opt for an x86 CPU, not in a million years. They make consoles, they don't need multi-purpose chips, they need chips specifically made for floating point operations. This is not a console design, this is a PC design.

Guess we'll see next year, but honestly? don't trust those spec sheets even for a second.





KingVamp said:


> Say what? That all they been doing lately. Top specs console wise to vita top specs portable wise.
> 
> How big was the gap from ps2 -> ps3? Surely not near 4x as much.


It's not the Vita being an overkill, it's the 3DS being a generation behind.

The difference between the PS2 and the PS3 was quite considerable, but do note that the PS2 had an extremely long life cycle.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 13, 2012)

obviously, alone by comming later and by looking at the companies history, it will make its system more powerful and also much more expensive (+ it will sell you mandatory expensive memory cards and probably even some kind of activation pass... and who knows what else to make it even more expensive)

just like what they did for the vita ^^ (announcing a cheap price long before release, force competition to drop prices, then mention that you also need a 50 dollar memory stick to play most games)


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not the Vita being an overkill, it's the3DS being a generation behind.


Compare to what? There are only two portables in the generation.
IIRC, vita was the first portable device to sport a quad core, no?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the Vita being an overkill, it's the3DS being a generation behind.
> ...


Compared to modern portable devices.

The 3DS is based on 2008/9 tech. The Vita is based on more recent tech.

Vita is a generation ahead of the 3DS which is a generation ahead of the PSP.



Foxi4 said:


> Except those specs look retarded - Sony will never opt for an x86 CPU, not in a million years. They make consoles, they don't need multi-purpose chips, they need chips specifically made for floating point operations. This is not a console design, this is a PC design.
> 
> Guess we'll see next year, but honestly? don't trust those spec sheets even for a second.


Eh, the specs are said to be real by insiders and that site has correctly posted other spec-sheets such as the Wii U's.

And a x86 CPU isn't that bad of an idea. Developers are familiar with it so it wouldn't be much of a learning curve for them, they could port more code directly to it and it's cheaper than a custom design like the Cell. I wouldn't be surprised if Sony goes that route.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 13, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> just like what they did for the vita ^^ (announcing a cheap price long before release, force competition to drop prices, then mention that you also need a 50 dollar memory stick to play most games)


*3DS:*
_Launch Price: $250_
_CPU: Twin-Core ARM11 (Presumably Cortex-A8)_
_RAM: 128MB RAM_
_GPU: Pica200 (Custom, full specification not available)_
_Connectivity: WiFi, iR, NiFi_

*Vita:*
_Launch Price: __$249 for the WiFi Edition, $299 for the 3G Edition_
_CPU: Quad-Core ARM Cortex-A9_
_RAM: 512MB RAM, 128MB VRAM_
_GPU: Quad-Core SGX543MP4+_
_Connectivity: WiFi, Bluetooth 3G*, GPS*, (*3G Editon only)_

So... You got MORE for basically the same price and you still praise Nintendo's way of doing things? Okay.

*EDIT: *Just to clarify - I'm slimply reading between the lines of what you said - I may be wrong. What I want to stress here is that Nintendo's launch of the 3DS was a rip-off on a global scale while Sony's selling their handheld barely making any profit at all. The memory cards were priced the way they were because they're a necessity to play most games and they HAVE to make profit on SOMETHING Vita-related.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 14, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> obviously, alone by comming later and by looking at the companies history, it will make its system more powerful and also much more expensive (+ it will sell you mandatory expensive memory cards and probably even some kind of activation pass... and who knows what else to make it even more expensive)
> 
> just like what they did for the vita ^^ (announcing a cheap price long before release, force competition to drop prices, then mention that you also need a *50 dollar memory stick to play most games*)



Um...no?

http://www.amazon.com/4GB-PlayStation-Vita-Memory-Card/dp/B006JKAS20
http://www.amazon.com/8GB-PlayStation-Vita-Memory-Card/dp/B006JKAS6G


----------



## Rasas (Jun 14, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> obviously, alone by comming later and by looking at the companies history, it will make its system more powerful and also much more expensive (+ it will sell you mandatory expensive memory cards and probably even some kind of activation pass... and who knows what else to make it even more expensive)
> *They wouldn't do the memory stick thing for the PS4 but probably a hard drive like before and if anything MS screws you with accessories (they do hard drives because a lot of users just need the space so SSD or another solution is out of the question since of the price). Online passes is becoming the norm for both Playstation and MS the only one avoiding it right now is Nintendo but that might change.(Of course Playstation forced some companies like the developer of Twisted Metal to add it.)*
> just like what they did for the vita ^^ (announcing a cheap price long before release, force competition to drop prices, then mention that you also need a 50 dollar memory stick to play most games)


Nintendo lowering their price could of happened for any number of reasons I think it was mostly low sales but of course the VIta was probably another factor and as said above the memory stick isn't that expensive except maybe where you live which I doubt since it shows as Germany.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 14, 2012)

MakiMan lacks basic comprehension skills.
No offense.

I outright laughed at the topic title when I saw it.


----------



## Coto (Jun 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Coto said:
> 
> 
> > If Wii U's about 1.5x PS3, I doubt they would make a 1x PS4 (equivalent to PS3), they'll do at least an 4x PS3
> ...



The PS2 jump to say:
CPU: 128 Bits Chip Emotion Engine 294'912 Mhz
GPU: 147 Mhz Chip GraphicsSynthesizer

PS3:
CPU: 1 Power-PC (PPE) clocked at 3,2Ghz and _seven_ (SPE, mini cpus doing basic stuff like crunching small portions of code, aiding GPU, clocked at 3,2Ghz _each_)
GPU: RSX NVIDIA G70 architecture. Clocked at 550 MHz and makes use of 256 MB VRAM clocked at 700 MHz (GDDR3) which means about 1,4Ghz effective data bus.
System RAM; Including the 256MB RAM whose RAMBUS is clocked at the same CPU speed (3,2Ghz)

There's a BIG difference there. i don't particularly think the "4x" will be unnecessary, because the technology available today is much better than 6 years ago. I see a mixture of both X360 & PS3 architecture focused on the next PS4. (physical multicores & cell technology)


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > just like what they did for the vita ^^ (announcing a cheap price long before release, force competition to drop prices, then mention that you also need a 50 dollar memory stick to play most games)
> ...



first of all, you did not get more for the same price for half a year or something. on the other hand, nintendo got bashed for having its pricetag and then reducing it, cause in comparison, of course it could not stand like it did.
obviously, every company can pull such a move and sell its product at a loss. its a valid move.
then, much later, sony put on its trollface and introduced its proprietary overpriced memory cards that were mandatory to actually play some games, basically raising the long announced cheap price.
and really, if you want to use all the great multimedia aspects of this console, 8gb is hardly enough space

@[member='TwinRetro']: thanks for pointing out that the small memory cards are cheaper than the big ones. (also, apparently they are a bit cheaper in the usa, i used € prices as a basis. our 8gb card costs 42$ if you convert the prices)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 14, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Clydefrosch said:
> ...



If you want to thank me for anything, thank me for pointing out your exaggerations.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 14, 2012)

But you did see the price for the 16 gb memory card, yes?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 14, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> first of all, you did not get more for the same price for half a year or something. on the other hand, nintendo got bashed for having its pricetag and then reducing it, cause in comparison, of course it could not stand like it did.
> obviously, every company can pull such a move and sell its product at a loss. its a valid move.
> then, much later, sony put on its trollface and introduced its proprietary overpriced memory cards that were mandatory to actually play some games, basically raising the long announced cheap price.
> and really, if you want to use all the great multimedia aspects of this console, 8gb is hardly enough space.


Read my Edit, it should clarify a few things.

Sony learned from their mistakes - the PS3 was sold at a loss, the Vita isn't and neither will the PS4. To reach the point of a complete generation leap with their new console, it would have to be priced at $500 at the very least, and how well did that turn out for them the last time?

I'm expecting a *decent* piece of hardware - a big step forward, but not a leap, at a well-thought-through price considering the specs. That'd be that.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 14, 2012)

Off the point.. This link I have seen is in the background.. what's that ? A ps3 game ? I think I have seen it somewhere else. By the way, PS4 is too early to know so nobody know for sure just yet.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 14, 2012)

http://myona.com/2011/08/13/a-60-loss-per-ps-vita-sold-for-sony-analyst/

i'm pretty sure the vita was (i dont know if it still is but i guess so) sold at a loss per console.

the ps3 is not anymore, and a 4 times as powerful console will probably be again


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 14, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> But you did see the price for the 16 gb memory card, yes?



Yes, but you certainly don't need a 16GB memory card to play "most games", which was your entire point. If you said that Vita memory cards are expensive, then that would be one thing, but that didn't seem like the point you were trying to make.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 14, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> i'm pretty sure the vita was (i dont know if it still is but i guess so) sold at a loss per console.


You're right, it might be sold at a loss then, still I'd prefere an official Sony statement about that rather than some analyst just "saying" it. 

The components are about $160, the rest is just shipping costs and manufacturing costs.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 14, 2012)

i was trying to make the point that they sell expensive memory cards (that only they can produce and sell) to offset the cheap selling price of the vita console.

*@**Foxi4 *and advertisement. dont forget advertisement. (which is probably the next expensive thing besides pure hardware costs) and storage.

also, considering how sony made about 2 billion $ losses this year that they blame on videogames (with all the other stuff they do its 6 billion) you could be pretty sure they did make a loss with the vita somewhere.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 14, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> i was trying to make the point that they sell expensive memory cards (that only they can produce and sell) to offset the cheap selling price of the vita console.


So, all-in-all, they're being fair?

Nintendo overpriced their handheld by about $90, Sony's selling theirs at a loss, making up the balance with memory cards and Sony's somehow the bad guys here? Again, okay.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 14, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> i was trying to make the point that they sell expensive memory cards (that only they can produce and sell) to offset the cheap selling price of the vita console.


Well, yes, that's what alot of company's do. They make a loss on their console, and then have a bunch of accessories and services..
For example, The Xbox 360 was sold at a loss (IIRC) but it made up for it with Xbox Live and the hard drives.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 14, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> i was trying to make the point that they sell expensive memory cards (that only they can produce and sell) to offset the cheap selling price of the vita console.
> 
> *@**Foxi4 *and advertisement. dont forget advertisement. (which is probably the next expensive thing besides pure hardware costs) and storage.
> 
> also, considering how sony made about 2 billion $ losses this year that they blame on videogames (with all the other stuff they do its 6 billion) you could be pretty sure they did make a loss with the vita somewhere.




Damn those evil Sony bastards trying to actually make money! I mean the whole point of devoting an entire section of your company to producing video games, hardware and consoles is to provide quality entertainment out of the goodness of their own hearts, right?

/s


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 14, 2012)

Spoiler






TwinRetro said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > i was trying to make the point that they sell expensive memory cards (that only they can produce and sell) to offset the cheap selling price of the vita console.
> ...



when nintendo was not selling its handheld at a loss, it was seen way to expensive. specially in retrospective. but nintendo did not reduce its price by taking away one of its screens to sell them separately.



Foxi4 said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > i was trying to make the point that they sell expensive memory cards (that only they can produce and sell) to offset the cheap selling price of the vita console.
> ...



ok,  they reap the rewards of announcing a cheap price (forcing competition to move away from making a profit from hardware as they always did in the past, even though it ended up giving the 3ds a considerable advantage due to highly increased sales; also, the pricedrop was generally percieved to be a pretty negative step, was it not? it even angered the core fan basis of nintendo supporters and early adopters)
and also making the vita look like a too good to be true deal (which it ended up being kinda), then, long time after that, shortly before the release, they basically raised the price again, without actually having to raise the pricetag. and thats what i criticize personally. i would've been ok with them adding the memory card (at least the mandatory but really not big enough one for starters) for free or by raising the total price tag. show how much it will cost you to play at the preorder price already.
its not like the memory cards were a last minute idea or anything

i'm happy that new electronics are cheap too, really. but i also sometimes miss the time when you paid what something was worth (+profitmargin). i get the feeling that, subsidizing prizes on consoles, or being allowed to put a 1$/€ pricetag on the newest smartphone (+contract), or reducing assembly costs so far that buying electronics ends up being somewhat of a morally objectionable thing... it really distorts a lot.
it changed consumers mentality to a point where what is perceived as adequate pricing is not actually correlated to production costs but to what one paid the last time. it was cheap at one point, it should be cheap always. yeah, thats not how everyone thinks, but it seems to be close from what you read in the comments section of dozens of websites.

its just that pure hardware costs dont make the final pricetag, which is why its crazy to  say that the 3ds was sold 90 bucks above its worth. if anything, it was sold 90$ above its hardware costs. it was sold at a profit, yes. after paying for development, advertisement, shipping, software, storage, they made an undefinable amount of profit with the launchprice. but really, thats the way things should be, should they not? its kind of a basic principle of our market system. you invest X dollars and in return, you get X+Y dollars back.


god knows how many companies might die in the future just because they have to take the risk of selling something at a loss over and over. i mean really, how could sony not do this again in the future? people already are saying that the ps4 should be less expensive than the ps3 was. they say the same for the wii u like , 250$? 200! at the most! who knows if there will even be a ps5 if sony keeps on making so many losses. i dont know if they actually follow the same road for their tv division, or if there, they really just have to deal with terrible sales. but, increasing losses will, one day or another, start to take its toll even on a company as big as sony.

on the other hand, theres companies doing exactly the opposite, adding another 200$ to the tab cause theres like a little apple somewhere on the hardware and being praised too. but at least they only sell you meaningless additional shit afterwards, like docking stations.

anyway, i know a lot of this is just my personal opinion and it may be slightly nintendo biased (even though i own like 3 sony consoles) but its certainly not entirely baseless.



coming back to the topic at hand, ps4 will be more powerful than wiiu, obviously. theres just too many things supporting that. apart from the fact that they always put a lot of effort into having a powerful console and that they would look even worse than they did when they copied nintendos wiimote, systempower is probably the one unique selling point of the playstation system at this point.

but anything below 700$ is either unrealistic OR a terrible risk from sonys side. i just dont see how they could stay just at the ps3 launch price. well, maybe theyll let their workers over at foxcon starve to shave off a few bucks more, but... that would probably mean the ps4 ends up as a limited edition rarity


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 14, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And only an idiot would release a console in today's economy at over 300 dollars and expect it to sell well. Sony can't afford to take a loss on a new console, but they are risking big on anything over 450 bucks with the world economy as it is. And a 700 dollar console would be absolutely stupid, you can buy a decent gaming PC for that price and upgrade every couple of years while that already obsolete PS4 hardware remains obsolete. The only thing the PS4 might have an edge in is graphics, and even that will be marginal. The leap from the PS3/360 era to next generation will not be as big as it will be for Nintendo, lest Sony and Microsoft risk losing market share on extremely expensive products. Maybe Sony should ditch this whole hardware standardization crap, put out a system that isn't a colossal rip off after 5+ years on the market like the PS3 is now, and try to make some money for once instead of flushing it all down the toilet. They haven't been profitable for years while Microsoft doesn't need to care about a loss on console sales, they have enough dough to do what they want.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 14, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> anything below 700$ is either unrealistic OR a terrible risk from sonys side.


Okay, at this price you can just as well buy a decent PC and skip the whole "console" business. Nope, nope nope nope. Anything above $500 is suicide, $350 - $400 is optimal.


----------



## Coto (Jun 14, 2012)

Say, what was the launch price the PS3 had?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 14, 2012)

Coto said:


> Say, what was the launch price the PS3 had?


Well, it was
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOHqG1nc_tw


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 14, 2012)

Honestly, they don't need to make it stronger than the WiiU. Look at the PS3. It had all that beefy hardware, but it still hasn't reached it's potential in games. It's all gone to waste. And not to mention how expensive it was. If they just make it as strong as the WiiU, but still get exclusives and not have 90% of the library shared with it's competitors, than Sony is in the clear. No point in putting stuff in a console that isn't going to be used and put yourself in debt.


----------



## Dynast_Grausherr (Jun 14, 2012)

anyone thinking the ps4 will be least powerful that Wiiu needs help we all know ps4 will destroy it


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 14, 2012)

Dynast_Grausherra said:


> anyone thinking the ps4 will be least powerful that Wiiu needs help we all know ps4 *will destroy it*


Hey Hey, let's not go that far.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 14, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Dynast_Grausherra said:
> 
> 
> > anyone thinking the ps4 will be least powerful that Wiiu needs help we all know ps4 *will destroy it*
> ...


He's right, though. :/


----------



## machomuu (Jun 14, 2012)

Dynast_Grausherra said:


> anyone thinking the ps4 will be least powerful that Wiiu needs help we all know ps4 will destroy it


I dunno, it may destroy it in terms of power, but I think Shadow Soldier hit it dead on.  The Wii U won't need help, it's strong enough; so long as it has a strong library it'll be fine.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 14, 2012)

Yay, more Twitter twatter. That's exactly what we need.


----------



## smile72 (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow........ this is not one bit newsworthy.


----------



## TheNathanNS (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm on the edge with this one. 
If Nintendo make the Wii U 2x powerful than the Wii then PS4 will destroy it, that's why some people hate the Wii, since it's too weak to run games like GTA 4 or some features of games like Call Of Duty World at War's zombies, Wii never had it, Xbox. PS3 and PC did. 
I hope Nintendo will make it just as (or maybe even more) powerful than PS4. Then some people may tone down on the Wii's processor. 
Judging by the Assassins Creed 3 Wii U gameplay I reckon it'll be as strong as the PS4. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AgcKKjxDME


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 17, 2012)

TheNathanNS said:


> I'm on the edge with this one.
> If Nintendo make the Wii U 2x powerful than the Wii then PS4 will destroy it, that's why some people hate the Wii, since it's too weak to run games like GTA 4 or some features of games like Call Of Duty World at War's zombies, Wii never had it, Xbox. PS3 and PC did.
> I hope Nintendo will make it just as (or maybe even more) powerful than PS4. Then some people may tone down on the Wii's processor.
> Judging by the Assassins Creed 3 Wii U gameplay I reckon it'll be as strong as the PS4.



There's pretty much literally NO chance the WiiU will be anywhere near the power of the other next gen consoles. It's already promising to be a bit more powerful than the current gen consoles...which is fine IMO.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 17, 2012)

Uh, did you even read the tweet? By him saying 'Let him dream' he's implying that the PS4 will be *more* powerful, completely misleading title.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 17, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> There's pretty much literally NO chance the WiiU will be *anywhere near *the power of the other next gen consoles. It's already promising to be a bit more powerful than the current gen consoles...which is fine IMO.


IMO, you can't say for sure.


----------



## TheNathanNS (Jun 17, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > There's pretty much literally NO chance the WiiU will be *anywhere near *the power of the other next gen consoles. It's already promising to be a bit more powerful than the current gen consoles...which is fine IMO.
> ...


True, to early to tell, for now.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 18, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > There's pretty much literally NO chance the WiiU will be *anywhere near *the power of the other next gen consoles. It's already promising to be a bit more powerful than the current gen consoles...which is fine IMO.
> ...



True, Sony could opt to take a half-assed jump to be about half as powerful as the xbox720, and the WiiU could be almost as powerful as it.
But if we use common sense, then yeah, the WiiU is going to be behind a gen, again. Is it really a problem? Hell naw, Wii games will be fine as long as they can finally be in true HD, and not the half-assed shit the Wii currently calls HD. Which it will.


----------

